

Show HN: Domain Name Brain – Instant domain name search / domain name generator - DomainNameBrain
http://domainnamebrain.com

======
smt88
Love the instant functionality. I immediately bookmarked it.

I absolutely hate the design though. I almost left the page before trying it
because the design is so hard to look at. It literally hurts my eyes.

Use lower-contrast colors, and probably not a dark background.

~~~
DomainNameBrain
Thanks for the design tips. Its a rough first draft of the interface and I
will be implementing a new design based on feedback.

------
amitamb
I don't know how you are giving results so fast but as other comment is
saying, design doesn't do justice to the usefulness of the app. Good luck.

~~~
Kiro
DNS lookups instead of whois. There are plenty of instant domain search
services using the same technique.

------
DomainNameBrain
I have recently built this domain name generator. Any feedback or comments
would be appreciated.

